# AAU basketball teams in my area?



## 2014baller (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm a high school junior that wants to play in AAU, but there's not really a lot of teams to choose from where I live, and most only go up to 10th grade. I live in the Morgan Hill area in California, south of San Jose, zip code 95037. I am willing to go up to south San Jose or down to Northern Gilroy. If you are in the know of any teams or an insider, please feel free to hook me up. Thanks!


----------

